# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Civillian Ways - For our Veterans

## Ben Milne

This one was so good it ended up on the A side of the album, not the Acoustic disc. Inspired by Tim's brother Greg returning From Iraq.


Ryan Foltz on Mandolin.
Enjoy

----------

